# Ballast



## APBT_AMSTAFF (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi

I brought a 400watt setup a few years ago and used it for a year or so then moved out and havent set it back up now i dont have much room and was going to set it up in a small drawer only i wanted to change to 150 watt can i just use a 150 watt bulb with the ballast i already have or do i need to buy the right ballast for the 150 watt bulb 

thanks paul


----------



## Hick (Sep 7, 2005)

ballast and bulb _have_ to match


----------



## Diseased Strain (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah, using a 150 watt bulb with a 400w balast would just burn your house down.


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Oct 5, 2005)

What is the purpose of a ballast?


----------



## Hick (Oct 6, 2005)

hmmmmmm..well, the ballast provides a surge of energy and ignites the compressed gas in HID bulbs.('tis a bit more complicated than that, but essentially..)
  A HID will not operate without the proper one.


----------

